# Bolens ST120?



## doanh

Hi,

I am tempted to buy this tractor but i cannot seem to find lots of info on it.

Is this a good unit for a 1.5 acre lot? Anyone with experience with this unit?


----------



## Ingersoll444

Welcome to Tractor Forum, doanh!

Sorry I dont know about that model tractor, but we have some very knolagable people here that I am shre can help you out.


----------



## guest2

doanh
Welcome to TF!

What did you need to know? The ST series was made from 84-95. The ST120 you're looking at is probably from 86-87? Should be 12HP B&S.

If you go to www.sonnysbolens.com and click on manuals at the top of the page you will be taken to ST series and from there you can download a parts manual.

We have another member with an ST160. His name is boB. You may try emailing him for some first hand info. He posted about his tractor in the "what model do you own?" poll.

Most important questions are what is the overall condition of the tractor? Will it need any repairs before it can be used? How big is the deck? Is the 1.5 acres flat, hilly, all grass, partially wooded, etc?

Chances are the deck is 42" and should be able to handle 1.5 acres. The tractor in good condition is definately up to the task, but deck size will determine how long it will take to mow.

You haven't mentioned the price. It might be easier to offer an opinion knowing what else is available in the price range. If you have any concerns about parts, contact someone in the parts supplier thread, such as Ray's Mower and inquire.


----------



## doanh

the owner is asking $500. The tractor works fine, it is stored inside most of the time.

Here in Michigan, our summers are limited so it is not heavily used.

As for my house, I lived on rolling hills so I am also concern about the engine capacity.

I will send it to the owner you recommended.


----------



## guest2

doanh

12 HP in these old tractors will surprise you! Look through some of the threads here such as " what can a 1050 do?" and look at all the different attachments working off 10HP.

What's included for $500? Any attachments besides the deck?


----------



## doanh

No attachments. anything I should be looking for?


----------



## guest2

So $500 for tractor w/deck?


----------



## guest2

Here's a ST160 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26261&item=3872146909&rd=1


----------



## bontai Joe

Small Engine Warehouse has (4) front blades left over for the Bolens ST tractors, new in the box for $150 plus shipping.

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=SNOWBLADE-14007

And still have rear tillers new in the box for thiese tractors:

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/product.asp?PN=Tiller-Bolens


----------



## doanh

yes, $500 for tractor and cutting deck. I need to figure out if it is a 42 in deck or not.


----------



## doanh

regarding the accessories like the snow plow and rear tiller. Is the tractor heavy enough for a snow plow? quite a few of my friends tell me that these tractors are not heavy enough for this kind of work.


----------



## bontai Joe

I think the tractor could probably handle a 6" snow on a typical driveway around 75-100 feet long with no problem. You would need to add weights and chains. I"m pretty sure that these were built pre-MTD, so are better built than the Bolens of today. I think the tiller would be no problem either, as it is only 26" wide. If you want to believe the GardenWay advertising of the time that these were made, they were touted as being very capable tractors. GardenWay had their faults, but their products were almost always able to match the claims (at least the ones I bought).


----------



## doanh

It's only a 36 inch deck! I do not see how this could work for me.

any advice? lower price?


----------



## guest2

Well, just because it won't work for you doesn't necessarily mean less than $500 will work for him. It's worth a try if you really want that tractor. 

The next logical step would be to see what $500 will buy(assuming that's your budget). You might find something better.


----------



## doanh

I bought this unit because I am impressed with the build quality.

Now the question I have is where can I pick up some parts to upgrade this mower?

like larger wheels in the back for better pulling capacity and a larger cutting deck?

I have a spare 16 hp Vtwin B&S engine, would this engine fit into this tractor? I think the 12 hp on it is probably not enough.

thanks in advance.


----------



## guest2

doanh

I'm not sure about larger wheels. I would hold off on any wheel size changes until you get the deck you want. There may be clearance issues with larger wheels. I know sometimes just swapping to AG's one size larger than OEM will cause the tires to rub on the edge of the deck in the raised position.

You can buy an NOS deck from [email protected] A simpler and possibly cheaper solution, (sonny's isn't giving anything away!) might be a tow behind mower set off to the side working with your 38" deck. You could increase your cutting area to 80"-90".

I suggest you try the 12HP and see how it goes. The 16HP won't necessarily mean faster speed. Most tractors operate in and around the same MPH range regardless of engine size. Like I said earlier these old engines have much more torque than the new ones.

I don't know how many upgrades you can make on this tractor. "Upgrade" assumes the options were available when new. There probably was a choice between a 38" or 42" deck, maybe AG tires instead of turf, other than that I don't you'd find too many options w/o going up the model line to an ST 140 or ST 160.


----------



## doanh

Thanks for the wisdom.

I am only hoping to upgrade to a 48 inch deck, nothing larger.

As for power, the B&S I have is back from the 1980. This it is even older than the current engine in this Bolens.

I will look into the tires you recommended. You are probably right about the interference. Although I do see larger tires in the other Bolens tractor that uses the same chassis as the ST120.


----------



## bontai Joe

For cutting grass, your 12 HP should be fine. I can't see any problem worth swapping out a good running engine for. And the 16 twin you have will sure use more gas to do the same work. At $2 a gallon, that is something to consider.


----------



## doanh

I live on 1.5 acre of rolling hills. I also use this tractor to pull my garden cart around.

When pulling the garden cart, this my concern for more power. Sorry, I should have mentioned this earlier.

I use the garden cart 17 cu ft to pull dirt, branches, etc..


----------



## bontai Joe

I still don't forsee a problem with the 12 hp engine, even pulling a cart, unless you plan on hauling 2000 plus pounds up and down steep slopes, in which case, you should worry more about your brakes than HP. I think you will be surprised at the power that 12 hp will give you.


----------



## doanh

Interesting, this is not a commercial engine right? 

This looks like a normal 12 HP. I hope you are not mistaking it for the commercial 12 HP version. I think the commercial version is green and the consumer version is black.


----------



## bontai Joe

I'm just basing this on my experience with old Cub Cadets with 7 and 8 HP engines that as a kid I used to cut grass with, having a 42" deck and able to pull empty haywagons around on flat ground (A 2000 plus pound load that I do not recommend ever doing). And on my Deere 210 with a 10 HP Kohler that cuts my grass currently with a 38" deck (48 " was optional) and can pull a cart and my 300 pounds in the seat. And on my experience on several other makes of tractors that had anywhere from 7 to 16 hp. Today's tractor manufacturers have gone HP crazy in their claims as a marketing ploy. After all, they all cut grass, so HP is an easy way for manufacturer "X" to claim his is better than manufacturer "Y".These ST tractors were built very well, but as to hauling a loaded cart, the good rule of thumb with any tractor is to not pull more than the tractor itself weighs. That is because you are relying in the brakes and/or the tranny's strength to slow you down or stop. If you check out www.weekendfreedommachines.ORG and go to their gallery and look at the "Plow Day" pics, you will see tractors with 8 and 10 Hp motors plowing up sod in a big field. I still think if you give your 12 HP engine a try, you will find it does what you need. The ST series is hands above in quality and strength over what wears the Bolens name today. It's not a super heavy duty machine, but can probably be loosely compared (strengthwise and ability to do work, not HP rating) with the Sears Craftsman DYT4000, or the Deere LT series, or the Simplicity Conguest.


----------



## peachfuzz

They have gone 'horsepower crazy' because they are building engines with cast aluminum blocks and they cannot get the torque out of them like the all cast iron engines - and the combination is all low cost. Take a look at the combination on a vintage Bolens - (Engine, clutch, transmission, differential ratio) - that combination didn't need a twin cylinder 25hp engine to make it effective. 8-12 was more than sufficient for the popular tube frames that could tackle any home yard job - again because of the combination. Now, you have a tiny little peerless transmission with tiny little gears and two-blade mowers (instead of three). Longer blades require more HP to turn, so that is another reason for using bigger hp engines. What people don't see or notice is the torque because it is not published and if one doesn't own say a 1050 or something vintage that had the torque - one doesn't know.

Anyway, besides the point - I agree with bontai Joe - the 12hp should work just fine. I wouldn't make a change unless I absolutely had to, but that's just me.

>pf<


----------



## guest2

HEY pf!!!!

You can't just sneak that 1050 into your avatar like that!!! 

We want the full story and about 10 more pics!!


PLEEEAAASSE!!!!!


----------



## case644

Doanh,
I second Bontai on how that 12 hp would suprise you. Have a Case 644 Loader tractor with a 14 hp kohler in it and it will move the ole girl around up and down hills with a full load in the loader, and I have moved upwads of 400 lbs. Just my 2 cents on the motor ?.

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## aegt5000

Peach..
When did you finish that ?
Like sixchows said, you can't just go BAM and make like its 
no big deal. We want the rest of the story.

Doanh...
I have a 1250 (12hp Large Frame) with a front end loader.
The tractor has 26 x 12:00 x 12 AG's and the 12hp Wisconsin
will spin them until they are buried. Like Joe and peachfuzz said,
it's all about the torque curve.


----------



## slipshod

*10.5*

This is a farmall cub ,came brand new with 10.5 HP .


----------



## aegt5000

Slip...

That farmall is begging to be a project.
Can't you just see it looking like the day it left the dealer.
It looks like it's in good shape, just needs some lov'in.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by doanh _
> *I live on 1.5 acre of rolling hills. I also use this tractor to pull my garden cart around.
> 
> When pulling the garden cart, this my concern for more power. Sorry, I should have mentioned this earlier.
> 
> I use the garden cart 17 cu ft to pull dirt, branches, etc.. *


I used to pull arund my 5000lb boat with my Moms old JD112, and that only has a 12hp. I would not sweat it. I am sure it will do the trick. Probably an upgrade to bar type tires would be a good idea though.


----------



## peachfuzz

aegt5K / sixchows,
I finished it in January. It is a '67 1050. I have just acquired a hydraulic lift kit for it so I guess I have to pull the 'finished' label and call it 95% complete again. Anyway, I look to have it installed by the middle of March. As it stands right now, it is completed as is - paint, transmission, engine - everything - all restored. Lotta $$, but the finished product is absolutely priceless. I love it. I'll post a few more pictures in a separate thread later when I get some time. My oh my are you guys observant - I rarely look at anyone's avitar, I just figured I'd switch for awhile! I love both of my babies equally! >grin<

BTW aegt5K, that's a beauty you have posted on the yahoo bolens tractors group site. Talk about make me feel like a 'little guy' - that large frame is huge! Very nice.

>pf<


----------



## doanh

Well, the only way to know is to try. Too much snow on the ground right now to try it. 

anybody know where is the best place for me to find a 48 in deck that would work on this ST120? I saw a few on Ebay but I do not know how to cross reference Bolen's part.

Any hints on where to get tires or larger rims would be great also. I have no need to purchase brand new parts unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## bontai Joe

Here are some tires I found on Ebay. I don't know how they compare to what you have:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=88437&item=4353544492&tc=photo


----------



## boB

doanh,

The largest deck Bolens lists for the ST120 is a 42";
#14000
#14054
#32042S
These are all side discharge.

#14002
#14056
#30042R
These are rear discharge decks.

If your deck is any model number other than #30036S, you may need a lift kit, #30909, depending on the model # of your tractor.
You don't mention if you have a gear or hydrostatic drive unit.

I would be very careful with oversize tires on these tractors as well as trying to install a large engine without checking which transmission is installed with which engine.

That ST120 will surprise you with the things it can do.

Hope this info helps. I've got a few manuals and parts lists as well. 
Sonny's has some info that you can download for free, Briggs and Stratton has a website as do most of the transmission manufacturers as well.

Good luck and have some fun with that little workhorse.
boB in nh


----------



## doanh

hi bob, thanks for the info. This is not a hydrostat version. I kind of like it better that way. I do appreciate any manuals I can find on this critter.


----------



## bontai Joe

I found a snowblower for your tractor on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=42230&item=4360216114&rd=1


----------



## boB

doanh,

I just checked the attachment list again and there is no 48" deck listed that fits the ST120. They do list one for the larger Suburban series machines; I don't have a clue as to what differences there might be in the attachment/drive hook-ups.

You mention using your tractor to pull a cart and that you've got some hilly areas on your property? Someone else answered that the 12hp was more than adequate, which it is, for certain; however, these tractors have very poor brakes. Properly adjusted they should stop the machine on level ground. 
You have to depend on the engine compression to slow you down. Until you get used to the little quirks and oddities of the machine, take it real easy.

I have a trailer which I pull with my ST140 as well as a 42" deck, the same snowblower which someone else posted the link to and a 125 lb. broadcast spreader; it's just a matter of learning where you can safely go with what attachments.

MTD (they bought out GardenWay, who bought out Troybuilt, who bought out FMC, who bought out Bolens way back) still stocks some parts for these tractors, there are several other parts suppliers with on-line sites as well, but parts are gettiing somewhat hard to find, some are no longer available but I've had pretty good luck with a couple of local machine shops being able to make up the couple of odd bits I have needed.

You'll want to get used to haunting the internet for the manuals, attachments, parts, and other bits of information you can find, but that is all part of the fun of owning one of these machines. If you look your tractor over and then compare it to a new one, you'll really appreciate that little Suburban.

Just one other thought, lots of parts, belts, blades, etc., are available through automotive jobbers such as NAPA, and some of the older Bolens dealers are still willing to help out whenever they can.
The local John Deere dealer has even bailed me out a couple of times with things I couldn't find elsewhere. He found suitable substitutes for me.


----------



## bontai Joe

The snowblower I posted info on above is still selling for $25. I realize New Hampshire is a LOOOOONG drive, but doable in a weekend if you can use a cheap snowblower attachment. I've no connection in any way to the blower, just passing along info.


----------



## boB

bj,

That snowblower listed you linked to on ebay is only a couple of towns over from me. I'd only consider that unit for spare parts as some pretty important stuff is missing; mainly the push arms that mount under the tractor, the lift arm and the idler pulley set which adjusts the belt tension.
The arms aren't that big a deal to fabricate, but that pulley set-up is pretty hard to find. 
I've got an extra unit the same as that under the bench in the shop which has saved me more than one time when things broke in the middle of a storm.

doanh,

I've found numbers for a 48" deck for the larger Surburban tractors but have no idea what is needed to install them. Sonny's has a small tractor with a large deck listed for sale on his site.
Numbers for the 48" deck:
#14001
#14055
#30048R

Tires should be 20 x 8.00-10 on the rear and 15 x 6.00-6..00 on the front.
I'm using those sizes with turf tread and have no problems, but I do have wheel weights and use chains with the snowblower.
I would be careful about going to oversize tires because of the size of the axles and possible problems with getting the mower deck leveled properly. 
Just a couple more things to consider. 


You'll be surprised how much that 12 hp tractor will do. As far as being light duty... compare your ST120 with what's on the marked today. I think you'll change your mind.


----------



## doanh

thanks for the wisdom! I have a separate snow blower already so I am not in a rush to pick one up. However, I am not going to purchase anything incomplete.


----------



## bontai Joe

Thanks boB for the heads up on what's missing on that blower. I now feel kinda foolish recommending it. Glad you were here to help me out :thumbsup:


----------



## boB

The fellow listing that snowblower over in Sanbornton says he has the arms and pulley unit that he fabricated. I'd want to see the whole setup installed and working before I gave any great amount of money for it. 
The pulleys he's talking about are what changes the direction of travel for the blower drive belt as well as where you adjust the belt tension. 
Believe me, if that tension isn't pretty close to correct these units tend to toss the belt. Not a big deal, but it's sort of a pain to have to crawl underneath the tractor to re-install the belt and then adjust it when the snow is dripping off the tractor and all over your body. Doggone wet and cold to say the least.

That unit is probably worth a bit more than $25.oo but I'd not want to think I'd tied up much more than that for it. If I didn't already have a parts unit, I'd probably bid on that one, but...


----------



## aussietractors

I got a st140 given to me, I'd want to find out speces. horsepower, year, and what model two cyl briggs and stratten


----------

